# Pigeons at PA Farm Show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Last year I posted about the PA Farm Show. Well this is now the 2nd year we have had a pigeon exhibit at the Pennsylvania Farm Show. They expect about half-million visitors to the week long Show which ends this Saturday. The pigeon display is organized by a 4-H club with assistance from members of the White Rose Pigeon Association. Different breeds are on display with the standard for each breed and an informational poster board developed by the 4-H youth. Youth and adults staff the pigeon area and allow visitors to feel how soft pigeons are. The poultry show folks welcome us with open arms and are very enthused to share their space with us, even with a large increase in their entries. (at the Farm show the number of poultry breeders and showers are increasing, with more people raising/showing but with smaller flocks than in the past). 

Its fun to talk with some senior adults about how they raised pigeons when they were a kid and to see the amazed look on a child's face when they get to touch a beautiful bird for the first time. These types of display may not result in too many new breeders but it certainly does not hurt our image for a wide range of folks to see, touch and learn about our favorite birds.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Job ....... Way to go.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is great! I wish more things like this went on in our area!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is cool!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's great! 
I too wish we had more things for pigeons in my area.....we have nothing


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think we all should find was to promote or birds. Shows, displays or whatever. To get our love of bird out there we need to share it with others.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Great job and nice saddle homer.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, thats so good, even if it does not make many new breeders, it certainly helps to have a healthy affectionate feeling towards the birds  Many of them would surely think "pigeons are not flying rats afterall"


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I think we all should find was to promote or birds. Shows, displays or whatever. To get our love of bird out there we need to share it with others.


I have to agree with you.

Thanks for sharing the Pictues!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

This is what we need in my town. Waiting for the day my daughter has show and tell. Daddy will be there with some pigeons.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Its nice to know that you are helping people know that pigeons are nice animals!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great, Newday! How nice that you were able to display so many different breeds! Well done!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

JRNY said:


> This is what we need in my town. Waiting for the day my daughter has show and tell. Daddy will be there with some pigeons.


You are going to be a BIG hit, Dad!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think if we look for way to introduce our bird to the public we will find them. I know we will be introducing our whites at many events here in Baja over the next year. If you want to grow the number of people that are into pigeons we all have to work at it.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

link can you give me the exact address ill try to dropby tomorrow.


----------



## PigeonsCrazy (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo! That's my birdie!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

A W E S O M E


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Junior pigeon fanciers*

*Having junior programs and shows of this nature serves two purposes. It allows the youngsters of today to experience what we experiences many years ago when we all had our first taste of keeping our own birds for the first time. It also exposes the fancy breeds of pigeons that most people have no knowledgew about. As said before most people do think of pigeons as rats with wings. 
I was judging birds at the Reading Show in Lancaster last weekend and my wife and I were amazed at how many youngsters there were attending the show. It makes you feel that you are not the last generation of pigeon breeders in this country.
I hope to see more and more of these junior programs. We at the Mid Island Flight Club are starting one of these junior programs this year. There is a big love for Flying Flights in the metropolitan area and many kids want to get involved. With the help of a bunch of the members we are aiming to get this program off the ground and help make a few new pigeon fanciers out of these kids.I can only hope that this works. I think it is a great idea.
Kudos to all you folks out there who are helping the next generation to succeed at a great hobby. 
Regards ,
Rich Bailin *


----------

